# Updated BSNL Broadband Combo plans



## Kev.Ved (Feb 29, 2012)

Combo BB Plans for both Home & Business Users with Unlimited Usage

.:COMBO BB Unlimited:.


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 29, 2012)

still nothing good...bsnl sucks big time compared to mtnl's plans


----------



## Kev.Ved (Mar 5, 2012)

^^Unfortunate when both are Govt. run Telcos! We got only BSNL in Karnataka.


----------



## ksagar7up (Mar 5, 2012)

FUP daalke bsnl wale loot rahe hai....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

So the Combo ULD 625 has been discontinued. What about existing customers? They will continue having it ? Right?


----------



## Kev.Ved (Mar 10, 2012)

^^The 625 plan is not deleted. The link that I shared in the first post is for Unlimited COMBO plans for both home & business users. The 625 plan is an Unlimited COMBO plan for only home users. Details of this plan are here: .:Unlimited Home Only:.

Here is the link for all Broadband plans from BSNL for home, business users:
Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd.


----------

